# Small video of a pups reaction to noise



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

This is the reaction you want to see in a pup in my opinion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVtqVW8s2KU


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Wow, that my red runt boy AKA as rat face!

Thanks for posting it Jason!

He's a neat boy.....


----------

